# The Official Army.ca football (aka soccer) thread



## Spr.Earl (30 May 2005)

What a Team eh?
Here's a foto of Rafa and Steve Gerrard lifting our Cup.
Yup we have won it 5 times now.

Ooooh I can hear the Kat hissing and meowing but for his sake here's a photo a mate in the R.E. sent me,quite funny.
Just for you Kat.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 May 2005)

Hail Hail the Celtic Bhoys and Up the Gunners!!

But I have to admit that Livvy game had to be one of the best I have seen in recent memory!!


dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 May 2005)

Man United sent off with no new silverware for the clubhouse this year!!  God is Great..... ;D

Up The Gunners!!  Kat


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 May 2005)

God bless ya Kat,

I knew you had to be a good Gooner!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## RyanNS (26 Jun 2005)

5 Euro Cups and counting  ;D

The new Champions League schedule for the first leg has been released. Liverpool has drawn TNS from Wales. Looking forward to another great year.


----------



## Pikache (26 Jun 2005)

Holy crap. How did I miss this thread???

And yes. I wish I have that CL final on tape. Probably could get it off the net somehow though.

Gerrard =  awesome captain.

And death to Man U. I foresee the downward spiral of the Gunners. (I'll wait until first game of the season to see if I change my mind, depending who Wenger brings in) And Chelski is Chelski, rolling in money but they are class, even if their ethics are questionable.

-RHF, the only Blackburn Rovers fan in Canada


----------



## RyanNS (26 Jun 2005)

I have all the goals from the CL final on video as well as some great compilations from the game. They are readily available on the net and if you need help finding them I can point you in the right direction. Here's a link to the Radio City (Liverpool radio station) coverage of the game set to "We Can Be Heroes" Awesome. I also have video of the fans singing YNWA during the final match against Chelski during the CL.

http://www.deneo.co.uk/tunes/Radio City - Heros (Liverpool Champions of Europe Mix).mp3


----------



## RyanNS (27 Jun 2005)

Here is an awesome compilation of the greatest sporting event I have ever witnessed. It's the Champions League final with the Radio City commentary (so exciting!). First one is 80 MB, second is 40 MB for users with slower connections.

http://www.footyvideo.co.uk/noel/LiverpoolChampionsLeaguebcraigw22.wmv.zip

http://www.footyvideo.co.uk/craigw/liverpool smaller compilation of final by craigw22.zip

And here is a clip of the fans singing You'll Never Walk Alone during half time of the final leg against Chelsea. Sends chills down my spine. If only sports in North America could ever have this kind of atmosphere   :

http://rapidshare.de/files/1557731/ynwa2.mpg.html


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Jun 2005)

All I can say is 'atleast it wasn't chelsea'.   :-[



			
				RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> -RHF, the only Blackburn Rovers fan in Canada



I'm a fan of a certain song in 'honour' of the Blackburn Rovers...


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Jun 2005)

> All I can say is 'atleast it wasn't chelsea'



Couldn't have said it any better!!

Great site RyanNS!!!

But, "You'll Never Walk Alone " can only sound like magic when sung by the Bhoys from Glagow

hail hail

dileas

tess


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 Jun 2005)

Liverpool ROCKS 

I can't wait to go back there at Christmas and see the new silverware! That CL Final was probably one of the best soccer matches I have ever seen. 2005-2006 is going to be a good year for the Reds.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Jun 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Liverpool ROCKS
> 
> I can't wait to go back there at Christmas and see the new silverware! That CL Final was probably one of the best soccer matches I have ever seen. 2005-2006 is going to be a good year for the Reds.



Liverpool wishes it were the real reds...

I still remember all the words to another great football song of the real reds...

And just to clear something up, no, I am not a bandwagon ManU fan because it is trendy to be one. I have been a ManU fan since I was living in wales for a year back as a kid, and Ryan Giggs was a 'national' hero.


----------



## RyanNS (27 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Couldn't have said it any better!!
> 
> Great site RyanNS!!!
> 
> ...




I've heard that the Celtic fans do sing a different, maybe slower rendition. I would very much like to see/hear it because I find it one of the most moving and powerful songs ever. Just don't count on me ever cheering for them though. Rangers all the way when it comes to Scottish football  ;D


----------



## RyanNS (27 Jun 2005)

On another note, does anyone know what its like trying to get tickets to a Liverpool, or any Premiership game for that matter? Next to impossible or can it be done? I remember when I was in Ireland for a few weeks I say adverts for trips to games in England for reasonable prices but I never really looked into it. Was wondering if anyone had any first hand experiences?


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Jun 2005)

Yer a Livvy supporter, and you support the Huns?? ???

Get your head checked man....

dileas

tess

I will pm you the file, too large for the site...


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Couldn't have said it any better!!
> 
> Great site RyanNS!!!
> 
> ...



Maybe, but NOTHING gets to you like 55 000 Welshmen in old Cardif Arms Park singing "Land of our Fathers'... sends a chill up yer spine..

Kat


----------



## Poppa (27 Jun 2005)

You are a scouser,

A ugly scouser,

You're only happy on giro day,

Your mum's out stealing,

Your dad's drug dealing,

Please don't take our hub caps away.



Sign on, sign on,

With a pen in your hand and you'll never get a job.

Hotspurs!!!


----------



## RyanNS (27 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yer a Livvy supporter, and you support the Huns?? ???
> 
> Get your head checked man....
> 
> ...




Yes its crazy haha. Do you think this is crazy because Liverpool were once considered a Catholic team and because the Rangers are Protestant?


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

Have you ever seen the Tottenham win the league?
Have you ever seen the Tottenham win the league?
Have you ever seen the Tottenham,
Ever seen the Tottenham,
Have you ever seen the Tottenham win the league? 


Away in a manger,
No crib for a bed,
The little Lord Jesus looked up and he said,
We hate Tottenham, and we hate Tottenham.

We had joy, we had fun,
We had Tottenham on the run,
But the joy didn't last,
Because the b*st*rds ran too fast


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2005)

What do you think....does it have to do with the history of the fans from Glasgow Celtic and the way they emigrated similar to the People who moved to Liverpool.....

My goodness, lads hit this bhoy with a Blarney stone. . . 

Hey Rye, on a lighter note, did you get my file?   I think I am internet challenged tonight, tried twice via hotmail, then   I just went with my Yahoo addy.

let me know if it made it!

cheers

dielas

tess

http://www.rangersfansvcelticfans.com/


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What do you think....does it have to do with the history of the fans from Glasgow Celtinc and the way they emigrated similar to the People who moved to Liverpool.....
> 
> My goodness, lads hit this bhoy with a Blarney stone. . .
> 
> ...





Got your e-mail and file alrite  ;D

The way those Celtic fans sing, they could make the Kopite proud  

Liverpool is no way a Catholic team and Everton is not a Protestant team. I've got heaps of Irish friends who support both Everton and Celtic, and these guys are die hard Irish folk. I support Rangers for obvious reasons, but when it comes to Liverpool its all about the team and the history which have never really had anything to do with religion. 

I'm checking out that link now. Should be some interesting reads there haha  ;D

Cheers


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2005)

ok that's it...gloves are off

let me at that blue nosed hun!!

dileas

tess

btw fifth place at home eh?

nice


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> btw fifth place at home eh?
> 
> nice




 ???


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

A good read regarding Liverpool, Everton and religious affiliatio. Of which of course there is none.

http://www.toffeeweb.com/fans/beingblue/religion.asp


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2005)

Oh Brother....



E.P.L Standings 2004/2005.​
dileas

tess

Yer lucky for that special FIFA ruling

tess


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh Brother....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought you were reffering to, but I was confused as to how somone could be taking a shot at Liverpool after their club suffered so badly in the Championships of Europe haha.  Didn't even reach the Quarter finals. 


Ahhhh Number 5. It tastes so sweet  ;D
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh yea, and luck or not, we are still the Champions of Europe.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2005)

this year...have you been following the champions league in the past?

Oh that's right why, the wee reds didn't even get the directions to the ferry to cross over to Europe...

hehehe great night great night,

see you back at the pub tomorrow Ryan...First round is on me.

off to bed for this lad

dileas

tess


----------



## RyanNS (28 Jun 2005)

Cheers  

Thanks again for the file!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (28 Jun 2005)

I wasn't going to post the blackburn song, but then a few others went up so, here goes
 ;D
Your uncle is your brother
your sister is your mother
you all F*** one another 
the blackburn Family


----------



## Pikache (28 Jun 2005)

Someone is going on my hitlist. 

Good to know that there are some of us who aren't brainwashed by hockey and NFL.  (Yeah, I love hockey too)


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (28 Jun 2005)

The alltime best cheer/taunt has to be:

England to Germany

"Two world wars 
and One World Cup"

Repeated ad nauseum.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2005)

Hey Lads,

Back on the scene.   Thought of an idea, who is up for asking the mods to rename the thread, to say something like "the Punters corner" or whatever.     We should keep this thread going to keep all of us posted on coming events, games news etc etc.   Maybe we can meet up and catch a game if some of the big (or even local) teams meet.   Kinda our version of a smoker.

let me know what your thoughts are

dileas

tess


----------



## RyanNS (29 Jun 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. Although I don't know if anyone would want to meet up with me in a pub to watch a match. Last time that happened (CL finals) I ended up falling off the table 3 seperate times, once for each goal Liverpool scored. Oh well, $2.00 draught will do that to ya i guess  >

Excellent idea though. I'm all for it.

P.S. That Celtic vs Rangers site kept me up all last nite. Heaps of great jokes on there  ;D


----------



## Pikache (29 Jun 2005)

Great game for 3rd place Confederation Cup today. A prime example of how to not play defence between Germany and Mexico.

Last game for under 21 championship of Argentina vs Nigeria 2pmEST on sportsnet.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jun 2005)

cheers Ryan!

And Cheers RHF ( I assume it was you!!)  You have created a Punters corner where we can share some brilliant chat!!  I think this is a start of a might brilliant inside club!  As I said we should look to see about organizing an army.ca get together with a game to watch!

dileas

tess


----------



## Pikache (30 Jun 2005)

Next WC perhaps? I just can't see enough of us be arsed enough to watch an EPL game on regular basis.


----------



## RyanNS (30 Jun 2005)

Depends on where we are all located too. I'm in Halifax and usually up  for watching any of the bigger matches as most of my friends have no interest in non-american football lol.


----------



## winchable (30 Jun 2005)

When I was a little boy
I asked my mother what would I be
Would I be Pompey?
Would I be Saints?
Here's what she said to me...
Wash your mouth out son
and get your fathers gun
and shoot the pompey scum
and support the Saints
We hate pompey.

and my personal favourite:

If I had the wings of a sparrow
If I had the arse of crow
I'd fly over Fratton tomorrow
and sh*t on the bastards below, below
Sh*t on, Sh*t on, 
Sh*t on the bastards below, below


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jul 2005)

> Rangers lose fiery friendly
> 
> LISA GRAY
> IN TORONTO
> ...




hehehe doesn't it just warm yer hearts???

Heehehe let the DOBs cry in their pints, on the 12 of the July, even, ain't it fitting!!!

Magic

dileas

tess


----------



## Pikache (1 Sep 2005)

Well, EPL has started. Too bad it looks like I'm busy a lot of sats so can't catch games on Sportsnet. 

Surprising that the Hammers are doing decent so far. And death to Man U scums.


----------



## baboon6 (4 Sep 2005)

New name for Chelsea-
KFC (Kremlin Football Club)


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (5 Sep 2005)

Did anyone see the Super Cup last week? UEFA Cup Champion versus Champions League winner and guess who took it, thats right LIVERPOOL. 

We're the official champions of Europe! Victory is so sweet!


----------



## Pikache (13 Sep 2005)

Good game Real Betis vs Liverpool. 

Tomorrow Man U scum vs Villareal 2:30pm EST on sportsnet

And those Hammers, they may be the dark horse of EPL this season maybe?


----------



## winchable (13 Sep 2005)

I think Man City will be the darkhorse if anyone, they've sort of stayed middles for many years (or in lower divisions) but now they're in 3rd.

And all the while us Scummers are just rotting away in the Coca Cola league...BAH...at least Pompey wanks this year.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Sep 2005)

Wot about me old Irons, then?  4- nil!!  Bloody marvelous...we're baaaaack!


----------



## winchable (13 Sep 2005)

I met a huge old irons fan in the UK...had a Mug which he faithfully filled everday...wore that damn jersey so much it was starting to fall apart at the seams.


----------



## Pikache (17 Sep 2005)

West Ham wins again...

Crazy.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Sep 2005)

Marlon Harewood's a bloody genius.  I see a scoring title for him, if he stays healthy.. ;D


----------



## Pikache (18 Sep 2005)

^Well, that first goal against Fulham was bloody marvelous.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Sep 2005)

0-0 Away to Arsenal!  The hits keep coming, folks!
Go, you Old Irons!


----------



## Pikache (25 Sep 2005)

I know... 4th in Premiership! And Bolton in 3rd...


----------



## winchable (25 Sep 2005)

Gentlemen I think football fans of the world have stepped through to an alternate dimension...


----------



## RyanNS (28 Sep 2005)

Well Liverpool got absolutley raped by the Italian ref today at Anfield. First the blantant tackle on Hyypia and then the handball by Gallas, both inside the box! What the hell was that all about? No justice at all. An Italian ref holding a lil grudge over last years Champ Leagues final where Liverpool staged the most dramatic come back in football history? I think so


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Oct 2005)

1-1 awat at Sunderland.  We'll take it, but it was the possibly the worst display from the Hammers  I've ever seen, and I've been a fan for 44 years, so I've seen some stinkers!


----------



## Pikache (1 Oct 2005)

Heh. I just ordered a Hammers jersey. They are putting on a good display so far, even if today's game kinda sucked.

Carroll is proving to be a good signing... Let's just hope that he doesn't pull his antics at Man U...

And I just noticed Chris Kirkland at West Brom. WTF?


----------



## winchable (2 Oct 2005)

Good lord lads,
1-1 against Sunderland, I DONT like the hammers and I was embarassed by that. 
I'm a Soton fan, so there was a strange pleasure in watching a team in Southampton kit colours beating the pigs.

It's a good league this year, no question.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Oct 2005)

Another PPP from my beloved Old Irons.  Only redeeming feature was Bobby Zamora's last minute goal.  Back on form, then  :


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Oct 2005)

Ladbrookes had Chelsea at over 400-1 to win the FA cup league right before play started this year.

Fricking 10 pounds now looks like it could very easily turn into 10,000 bucks..if the flutter had been taken.

Oh well, live and learn and open a Ladbrookes account.


----------



## Pikache (16 Oct 2005)

Actually, the Hammers had enough chances to make it a good game. It's just some luck on Man City's part.

Konchesky, Carroll and Benyaoun all proven to be quality signing so far. (And cheap too)


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Oct 2005)

Konchesky kept it respectable, could have been a route


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Oct 2005)

Everton as giant killers, love it!  West Ham 2, 'Borough 1.....Roll on , you irons.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2005)

Lost 2-0 to Liverpool.  We were never really in this one, glad to have Hislop back in our nets.  Still in the top half for now.... not bad for newly promoted, all in all.


----------



## RyanNS (7 Nov 2005)

Just to top the thread here is a link to Radio City's call of the Champion League Final 2005 (Liverpool-AC Milan) set to David Bowie's "We Can Be Hero's"

Absolutley stunning 

http://www.lfctoronto.com/blog/Radio%20City.mp3


----------



## RyanNS (7 Nov 2005)

Even if your not a Liverpool fan this clip will more than likely enjoy this clip. Very emotional! Sky Sports montage of highlights from Champs League final with Sean Connery voicing the words to the Beatles "In My Life". Its just that brilliant!

http://sphere.uwe.ac.uk/websites/c5/clsoingHQ.wmv


----------



## The Gues-|- (17 Nov 2005)

Sick Skills! http://media.putfile.com/Soccer-Skills87


----------



## Pikache (17 Nov 2005)

In crazy world of World Cup qualifying, Australia pulls an upset and beats U R Ghey in penalties. Aussies are going nuts.
And Guus Hiddink is a genius

Trinidad and Tobago beats Bahrain 2-1 on aggregate and also goes to WC first time ever.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jan 2006)

Lads!!!

do yourself a favour, go to the local video store (I found this at rogers video) and rent this flick,

the football factory.

AT first I thought it was s documentary, but it is a flick made froma  book of the same name..

brillian just brilliant.

dileas

tess


----------



## Nieghorn (2 Jan 2006)

Another Reds fan! Feels good to see the lads on top of their game again.  Would like to say 'reminds me of the good old days' but I've only been a fan since the mid-90s when I finally got to see matches on the telly here in Canada.

I'd like to see Joe Cole get pissed off and join us in the summer.


----------



## winchable (3 Jan 2006)

:brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:

ITS SO HARD BEING A SOUTHAMPTON FAN


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2006)

Wot about Chelsea then? Kicked lumps out of United....3-0!! Another championship!  Not a great Chelsea fan, but I suffer from ABU syndrom...Anybody But United.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (10 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wot about Chelsea then? Kicked lumps out of United....3-0!! Another championship!  Not a great Chelsea fan, but I suffer from ABU syndrom...Anybody But United.



Chelsea Is just doing what ManU always did...winning by budget.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 May 2006)

Yes, but Chelsea are NOT Man U, therefore we are well pleased.  All those United bandwagon riders who couldn't find Manchester on a map must be distraught.....We hope! >


----------



## RyanNS (6 Mar 2007)

This thread has been inactive for a while now, but I thought I would resurrect it just in time for tommorow's second leg tie between LFC and Barca at Anfield. C'mon the Reds!


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Mar 2007)

Bah!  My Hammers are wallowing in the bilges.  No bandwagon climber here, I'll still wear my beloved claret and blue......SOMEONE has to!


----------



## RyanNS (6 Mar 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bah!  My Hammers are wallowing in the bilges.  No bandwagon climber here, I'll still wear my beloved claret and blue......SOMEONE has to!


Oh yea, thanks for Mascherano. I'm sure we will see his full potential flourish under Rafa!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2007)

Oi all punters,

I want to start a Football pool for the premiership.

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/index.html

Let me know if you are interested, and I will start a league.

We can make it free, or I can organize collections via paypal.

Let me know if you are interested, we have one week left

dileas

tess


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (4 Aug 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oi all punters,
> 
> I want to start a Football pool for the premiership.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of that (the free version)....just so long as I get van Persie


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2010)

Lets get some footy fun, going on the site!!!

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Home/0,,12306,00.html

Let us get a League going.  Once we have Minimum of 5, teams, I will donate the Top prize of a site membership to milnet.ca for one year!!!

Click the link, and check out the rules.  No need to know the game it is that easy!!!

dileas

tess


----------

